# What does 12 stone including tack actually look like?



## rubysmum (20 September 2012)

Given that so many riding schools, trekking centres have this as their upper weight limit and following on from many, many posts here, I am actually interested in what that weight actually looks like with average height people on average sized horses.

This is me, 5'7 , I actually weigh 11 stone 8, but if you factor in heavy boots, hat, warm clothes and tack, I probably hit the magic 12 stone limit.
But I suspect that most riding schools, except perhaps those who routinely weight all new riders, would not consider that I am actually at the very top of their weight limit


----------



## Liath (20 September 2012)

I'm a similar height/weight and build... and I'd guess that if you add heavy boots, and tack and 'winter weight' clothing, we'd both not only hit but go well over the magic 12 stone limit... and likewise I doubt many riding schools would deny either of us a lesson unless they actually asked our weight!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 September 2012)

Too busy looking at the stunning horse. What was the question again


----------



## rubysmum (20 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Too busy looking at the stunning horse. What was the question again 

Click to expand...

Thank you
This is the very lovely Poppy, age 5 and a bit, my new loan horse


----------



## Keenjean (20 September 2012)

Especially when you bear in mind an average saddle actually weighs 8kgs I suspect a lot of the riding population would be over this limit with all there gear on and the weight of the saddle taken into account. Yet i bet theyd not be overweight in general terms!


----------



## Jesstickle (20 September 2012)

I'd have been a good 11 stone something in this pair of photos













I don't think I look massively fat or like I'd get hauled over the coals at a RS? Sorry, can't find one where I'm wearing something skin tight for proper appraisal!


----------



## Sparkles (20 September 2012)

I'd be in a similar bracket also.


----------



## evj (20 September 2012)

5ft11 and I weigh about 11 stone. Horse is 16.2.


----------



## rhino (20 September 2012)

I don't know any RS's who have an upper limit of 12st


----------



## rubysmum (20 September 2012)

rhino said:



			I don't know any RS's who have an upper limit of 12st 

Click to expand...

One very large one near me does


----------



## Shysmum (20 September 2012)

riding schools, including RDA ones, usually have an upper limit of 15/16 stone - never heard of 12 stone


----------



## Hollyberry (20 September 2012)

I think this is a bit of a wake up call to be honest.  I can remember advertising for a sharer for my 15.1 connie and saying that up to 10 and a half stone was acceptable to err on the side of not being honest about their weight.  I was dumbstruck by some of the people who phoned and said they were 9 1/2 stone and when they appeared were clearly far more than that judging by my known weight.  Difficult to tackle when they are standing in front of you.  None of the above riders I would have put as above 10 stone so it does make you think.


----------



## rhino (20 September 2012)

shysmum said:



			riding schools, including RDA ones, usually have an upper limit of 15/16 stone - never heard of 12 stone 

Click to expand...

Same. I was involved in RS licensing for a bit and not one of the centres had the limit set to 12st.


----------



## nikicb (20 September 2012)

What happens for the average male rider, let alone female ones.  My son is nudging 6 foot, haven't put him on scales recently but he does rugby and rows as well as riding.  Not fat in the least but certainly muscular.  He must be 12st including tack.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 September 2012)

Can you put your heights as well please brave people. None of you I would have guessed at over ten stone. Probably a lot less!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 September 2012)

rubysmum said:



			Thank you
This is the very lovely Poppy, age 5 and a bit, my new loan horse
		
Click to expand...

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Jake10 (20 September 2012)

rhino said:



			I don't know any RS's who have an upper limit of 12st 

Click to expand...

The one I used to go to does and were quite strict about it


----------



## Bobbly (20 September 2012)

Well, I hate to admit it but I'm 5'9 and 14st naked and my lad is 148cm. He makes no bones about carrying me and bounces about all day!


----------



## Chunkie (20 September 2012)

rhino said:



			I don't know any RS's who have an upper limit of 12st 

Click to expand...

I bought my 14 stone friend a couple of riding lessons for her 40th birthday.  I rang five local schools before I found one that would accept more than 12 stone.

Rubysmum - lovely looking horse


----------



## _MizElz_ (20 September 2012)

Interesting thread...

I am 5'2 and have fluctuated around the 13 stone mark for about five years now (I know, clinically obese by the BMI scale, see sig photos for reference!)
My mare is 15.2, and not what I would consider to be of 'heavy' build. Interestingly though, a few years ago I went on holiday with my mum (a little heavier than me) and my brother (a foot taller and, at that time, 11 stone 6) and we went for a beach ride together at a local riding school. We were honest about our weight, and because they have a 12 stone limit, they gave my mum and I (both very experienced riders) a Shire each (and I am NOT joking - somewhere I have the photo to prove it) and my complete novice rider brother was given a lightweight 14hh pony. Erm.......!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 September 2012)

Bobbly I would have guessed 12st max. You look good on him.


----------



## Bobbly (20 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Bobbly I would have guessed 12st max. You look good on him.
		
Click to expand...

I wish and thankyou!


----------



## spottyUnicorn (20 September 2012)

I think theres an awful lot of people out there who have no idea about weight. You only have to take a look at some threads here on H&H to see how some are slagging others off and calling them obese and that they shouldn't sit on a 16 hh horse because they are 11 stone and a lardy cake and burger eating fat pig! (Never mind that that person may live on lettuce). 11 stone at 5 foot nothing is a very different person to 11 stone at 5 foot 10. Fitness also has a lot to do with it. Personally I think that these places with their crazy low weight limits should actually look at the people and assess them by eye and then give the call if they want them on their horses or not. Yes, I can understand they might not want a ten tonne tessy sitting on their ned's backs but it seems that you are unfairly disadvantaged if you are tall. I think as some of these example pics in this thread show if people were seen in the flesh then others would think they are a suitable and acceptable weight to get on a horse's back.

I have recently been looking to have some quality lunge lessons on a school master  to improve my seat etc ... top weight allowed ... 10 and a half stone. If I'm a man then I can be 11 stone! When I last weighed that a couple of years ago people were asking me if I was eating properly, or had I got anorexia ....  Now at  a mega 11 stone 10 I have no hope of being able to have lessons at this establishment. Do I look fat, no. I'm 5 foot 8 and look pretty average. 

And rubysmum what/who is that horse it is lovely - looks like a Knabby or part bred to me - its not Zooby is it?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 September 2012)

My synthetic saddle weighs about a stone. You look great on her. Didn't realise she was so pretty.


----------



## rhino (20 September 2012)

spottyUnicorn said:



			You only have to take a look at some threads here on H&H to see how some are slagging others off and calling them obese and that they shouldn't sit on a 16 hh horse because they are 11 stone and a lardy cake and burger eating fat pig!
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you are reporting all these posts, as they are clearly in contravention of the forum rules. Must be, I suppose, as I have certainly never seen any of them 

I have seen plenty of people say they want to lose weight for their horse's sake, or that personally they wouldn't allow anyone over a certain weight on their horse - which is clearly their opinion and I fail to see the offence in it. I realise weight is a sensitive subject - it's something which has bothered me in the past, but I do think that it is an important subject to discuss - moreso as average weights (of horses and humans) are increasing 

Some lovely horse and rider combinations on here. Bobbly your little grey is a stunner!


----------



## Skippys Mum (20 September 2012)

About 14 stone 6lbs when this photo was taken.  I had got up to just over 15 stone and decided it wasnt fair on my boy.  I'm now down to just under the 14 stone but its not been easy.  Arnie is rather chuffed though.  I am 5' 10" and he is dead on 15hh


----------



## Jingleballs (20 September 2012)

I'm 11 stone at the moment, approx 5'8.  Pony is 14.3


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 September 2012)

Skippys Mum said:



			About 14 stone 6lbs when this photo was taken.  [/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure your scales were working. You look really slim!


----------



## Skippys Mum (20 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Are you sure your scales were working. You look really slim!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou

Nope, scales are definately working.  I am lucky cos I have long legs so I get away with it to a point.

This was taken last weekend.  I was at 14 stone dead that day.  Navy jods are far more flattering than cream mind you!


----------



## becca1305 (21 September 2012)

I agree that RCs with low weight limits might struggle to determine riders who exceed their max weight limit without the use of scales. I weigh 11 1/2 stone so would also be pushing the 12 stone limit dressed and kitted up + tack yet no one ever guesses Im that heavy. As a 6ft rider it makes sense and my BMI was ideal last I checked, I also would struggle to get below 10 1/2 stone and be healthy so becoming a 'lightweight rider' is nigh on impossible for me (However I'm sure some others my height who are more slight could! but Im broad framed & long heavy thigh bones). I would really be interested to hear any research into the difference in impact (if any) on a horse of a novice short larger lady rider and an experienced taller slighter lady rider of the same weight; I am mainly of the opinion that weight is weight and the horse still has to carry it regardless of shape, balance or skill, but perhaps some allowance should be granted for the taller balanced rider through less impact on the horses back/ greater weight spread distribution as more weight in legs? any opinions? Sorry just my rambling musings! 

Anyway picture below shows me probably weighing all in with tack at 12 stone- maybe a little less as saddle lightweight mono flap (own weight 11 1/2 stone), not sure if its the best pic to demonstrate difficulty in guessing weight but thought I would post as no one ever guesses I weigh as much as I do!


----------



## katastrophykat (21 September 2012)

Here's my 11st on my 14.2 out cubbing







On the beach







In total agreement that cream jods do no favours!







In contrast- on a full up (still lean not long after I bought him) 16.3







And on my baby three year old- 15.2/3 at the moment though the string vest does nothing for me 







I have a hard time convincing people theres 11st of me clothed- once naked no-one argues  I think riders carry the weight all over, rather than having a big belly or huge arse, I know I'm bigger than I should be everywhere, and a size 10-12 usually x


----------



## millitiger (21 September 2012)

I am about 11st 7lb at the moment and about 5'10ft...
Vinnie is 18hh


----------



## Irishbabygirl (21 September 2012)

I'm 5'6 and bang on 11st so with tack etc I would be 12st or over...my horse is 15.2 cobxtb type.


----------



## mystiandsunny (21 September 2012)

I think in someone who already rides, weight can be very deceptive.  No one ever believes I'm 9 stone (size 8, 5ft4) - but I am, and below that weight I get ill too easily, have little energy etc because actually most of it is muscle, and a certain amount of body fat is necessary for good health!  

Everyone above looks great on their horses, but I bet a 12 stone person who rarely exercises would look a LOT bigger than you all do!


----------



## AMW (21 September 2012)

i am 5'4 & weigh about 10.11, so with tack total weight would be over 12 or thereabouts.
Pony is only 13hh but I dont think Im too big or heavy on her, obv if she was a finer type I would be


----------



## AMW (21 September 2012)

btw I think its fab to see all of us similar sized ladies riding lots of different types and looking good on them all


----------



## BobbyMondeo (21 September 2012)

I am about 5'6" verging on 12stone here including tack probably more like 13stone
robbie is 15.3 hh and makes no bones about carrying me about.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

Whoever asked for heights

I am a piddly 5'3'' and weighed a good 11.5 stone in those two pictures. I've dropped a bit now as I wanted to ride my 4yo.


----------



## Bernster (21 September 2012)

Am loving all the nice piccies. You all look grand !


----------



## WestCoast (21 September 2012)

It may well be that riding schools with a limit of 12st have mostly smaller horses/ponies and just don't have the capacity to manage a lot if heavier riders. Also they will probably get people a bit heavier than that underestimating their weight and don't want the argument when someone 16st turns up claiming to be 14st if they set the limit higher. It is a bit tough for the taller men though.

When I get my riding back up to scratch I fancy doing a bit of kids pony training - so I'd probably need to get my weight down to about 8st. I love my food, so it's not just the larger ladies who need to suffer for the riding. 

Paula


----------



## 4x4 (21 September 2012)

Girls, girls, whoa there.  What you are all forgetting is that most horses (flat race TBs excepted) were designed to carry sometimes heavy men in battledress -look at the horses that were requisitioned in the 1st WW and used for fighting-so I say don't beat yourselves up - you will  know if you are too heavy to ride, the horse will tell you. (Runs for cover)!


----------



## Taisypops (21 September 2012)

Skippys Mum was the first pic you posted taken at lawmarnock? x


----------



## rubysmum (21 September 2012)

Thank you to everyone who posted on this thread, lots of lovely horses and riders.
My aim with it was not to ignite any sizeist comments but to show people what 12 stone actually looks like as I suspect and other people have agreed that the 12 stone weight limit has been adopted as it 'sounds' like a lot, rather than being particularly scientific.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (21 September 2012)

4x4 said:



			Girls, girls, whoa there.  What you are all forgetting is that most horses (flat race TBs excepted) were designed to carry sometimes heavy men in battledress -look at the horses that were requisitioned in the 1st WW and used for fighting-so I say don't beat yourselves up - you will  know if you are too heavy to ride, the horse will tell you. (Runs for cover)!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you,  my horse is fine carrying me and jumps 1.10 wirh my sharer who is heavier than me. I dont think myself as heavy at all (obviously wouldn't ride a fine small pony but i dont want to so thats alright )


----------



## Gwena (21 September 2012)

I am 5ft4 & fluctuate between 9st2 & 9st 6. I look a lot heavier because I am wide & muscular but side on I'm tiny. I wear size 12. Taller friends who are over a stone heavier wear size 10. I see myself as a Suffolk punch- small, short clean legs, muscular & very strong. Built for strength not speed!


----------



## Nannon (21 September 2012)

This just shows how bad I am at judging weight! None of you look like what I would guess at! I'm 5ft10 and 8.5 stone but look a similar size to lots of you guys!


----------



## JoBo (21 September 2012)




----------



## JoBo (21 September 2012)

Whoops silly phone! That would be me to, I weigh 11st 10. As you can see my horse (at 15'1hh) carries me no probs.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

Well, when I was 10 stone I looked like this (please excuse lack of legs, weirdo face and odd driving a boat posture. I hate my photo being taken so they're always naff), and my BMI was 24.8 so verging on tipping over into the 'overweight' bracket. I think some people must just weigh more than others because although I'm clearly not emaciated I wouldn't say I was about to rush head long into ill health through a BMI over 25 either? I have no idea what it is that makes me heavier than other people of them same size as me but I definitely am!













Sorry, that was a bit off topic but I am genuinely curious as to why I weigh so much!


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2012)

Everyone looks great and much thinner than me although I am in the same bracket. Hummmm


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 September 2012)

rubysmum said:



			Thank you to everyone who posted on this thread, lots of lovely horses and riders.
My aim with it was not to ignite any sizeist comments but to show people what 12 stone actually looks like as I suspect and other people have agreed that the 12 stone weight limit has been adopted as it 'sounds' like a lot, rather than being particularly scientific.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really glad you have done this and have thought of doing something similar before. I am another 5ft 6in 11st rider  . 

I think some of the naturally small finer boned riders have a bit of a warped view of what 11 /12stone looks like and just don't get that if you are a solid type you will struggle to get under 11st - I used to be about 10st when I was in my twenties and only time I was less was when I went through a bad break-up and physically could not eat (the stress diet works well  ) Most I've been is about 12st 9lbs but I didn't feel good being that and I do feel better now I've lost it again and kept it off (thank you Dukan) but that's because for my height and build I was overweight not because my horse suffered in anyway


----------



## Skippys Mum (21 September 2012)

Taisypops said:



			Skippys Mum was the first pic you posted taken at lawmarnock? x
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2012)

Jess you look great. I don't think you weigh "so much" tho. Maybe you have dense bones or a heavy brain.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Jess you look great. I don't think you weigh "so much" tho. Maybe you have dense bones or a heavy brain.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I don't look like that these days! But I'm happy with my weight/figure etc even now it is more squishy/ orange peely.  

I don't mean that 10 stone is much, just that I really thought I should weigh less than that. I know so many people who say they weigh less than me but look fatter than I am.Unless they're telling porkies which is perfectly possibly I guess. I like the idea of having a nice heavy brain though.I may run with that 

At the point those photos were taken I was working riding flat horses. I rode 5 a day and mucked out 10 boxes and was running regularly. And do you know what? When I went to the nurse for a pill check and got on the scales she felt the need to tell me to watch my weight! No wonder so many girls have eating disorders  Fortunately I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

4x4 said:



			Girls, girls, whoa there.  What you are all forgetting is that most horses (flat race TBs excepted) were designed to carry sometimes heavy men in battledress -look at the horses that were requisitioned in the 1st WW and used for fighting-so I say don't beat yourselves up - you will  know if you are too heavy to ride, the horse will tell you. (Runs for cover)!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I disagree. First of all, that was decades ago, that isn't what most horses are bred for now. Also, Most well-schooled polite horses won't tell you. In a mad moment once I offered my cousin a hack out on my horse (16h 7/8tb Adv eventer, grey in my siggy, very polite!) because he hadn't ridden since he was a teenager. He's very tall but was very lean/fit (RAF fireman at the time), it never even occurred to me to even think of his weight, let alone ask it. We went for a 30 min hack, she was saintly. On the way back he happened to mention he was 17 stone, I nearly had heart failure! The mare had carried him as if he was 7 stone... not a peep out of her. I think it would have done her damage if she had been ridden by someone as heavy as that daily.
Oh and fwiw I am just over 10 stone, 5'10", but my saddle weighs a stone on its own and my boots aren't light, ditto body protector, so I bet this little lot is 12 stone+:





(which is why I am still dieting even though people are saying 'that's enough'... not for me and my mares, it isn't!)


----------



## benson21 (21 September 2012)

So, whats your thoughts on this picture?  Too big?? Ok??

Sorry for the size of picture, cant work out how to get it smaller!!!


----------



## Blitzen (21 September 2012)

Not the best picture in the world (do excuse my poor position ) but this is me riding my mums 15.1hh Sec Dx. I am 5ft 7 and hover somewhere between 13-13.5 stone, so + tack/boots/hat etc will be nudging 14.5 stone. 
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222156_1882905644299_4056717_n.jpg
Another of myself and my 14.3hh chunky cob, who also manages fine lugging me and my lardy bum round an xc course or out hunting all day  
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198536_1789661073243_1254580_n.jpg
I think this is why me and my mare get along so well - we're both fit but chunky lasses, who like our food and would be mardy if we were on a diet all the time. Why fight nature? I'm never going to look like an Jessica Ennis and she's never going to look like Frankel. I'd rather be chubby and happy, than hungry and miserable all the time, which is what it would take for me to weigh 11 stone! Horses for courses, ain't it? Or in my case, horses for arses


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

I'm going to buck the trend & say actually I think the pictures do look their weight. And I certainly don't mean that in a rude, you all look heavy way at all. I just think in general most people don't realise what a healthy adult actually weighs. Especially if they have a lot of muscle.


----------



## Abacus (21 September 2012)

I think all of you look great on your horses and not one is too heavy to be carried.

But as a point of dissent - you are all very accomplished riders and your horses probably do a couple of hours work a day. You also have good-quality saddles and probably get backs and saddles checked as often as necessary.

I can see that an RS doesn't want BEGINNER 12-stone riders on their horses, perhaps with less than ideal saddles, and for several hours a day. Some horses could carry it, some would struggle. It's more rider ability combined with weight than just the weight, I think.

For the record I don't think 12 stone especially heavy. But it might be too much when bouncing and unbalanced.


----------



## Flame_ (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Well, when I was 10 stone I looked like this 







I don't mean that 10 stone is much, just that I really thought I should weigh less than that. I know so many people who say they weigh less than me but look fatter than I am.Unless they're telling porkies which is perfectly possibly I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5'2 and go between 9 and 9 1/2 stone. I could never get away with wearing that! I think a lot depends on diet. I'm very active but I live almost entirely on carbs so I know i'll always be chubby, but not necessarily heavy, IYKWIM.


----------



## Mypinkpony (21 September 2012)

There are also 'heavy riders' and 'light riders' regardless of their weight! There is a lady at our yard, quite old with no flex at all and she has a 14.3 arab, the mare struggles with her as she bangs in the saddle and sits like 'a sack of potatos' hanging on the reins (not trying to be mean but its just hard to explain). Whilst her rider who shows the arab weighs the same but is very light in her riding, well balanced and light hands the mare flows along with her looking completly different!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

Flame_ said:



			I'm 5'2 and go between 9 and 9 1/2 stone. I could never get away with wearing that! I think a lot depends on diet. I'm very active but I live almost entirely on carbs so I know i'll always be chubby, but not necessarily heavy, IYKWIM.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I  must just be the human equivalent of a HW cob then 

I'd much rather be a TB!


----------



## gardenoftrees (21 September 2012)

Flame_ said:



			I'm 5'2 and go between 9 and 9 1/2 stone. I could never get away with wearing that! I think a lot depends on diet. I'm very active but I live almost entirely on carbs so I know i'll always be chubby, but not necessarily heavy, IYKWIM.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same height and weight as you and feel quite chubby even though my bmi is in the normal range. I don't however have a great deal of muscle. I think I need to ride more.


----------



## Taisypops (21 September 2012)

Skippys Mum said:



			Yes

Click to expand...

Thought I recgonised the horse, I used to livery there  x


----------



## sychnant (21 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Everyone looks great and much thinner than me although I am in the same bracket. Hummmm

Click to expand...

Yes, same here. I am in this weight bracket and look HUGE!!!


----------



## Flame_ (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I guess I  must just be the human equivalent of a HW cob then 

I'd much rather be a TB!
		
Click to expand...

You must just have muscles and dense bones. I'd be a little wobbly welshie who needs to stay off the molasses.


----------



## catwithclaws (21 September 2012)

i'd probably be slightly over this bracket if i'm honest 

oh and excuse the big pic, how do u resize??


----------



## Mitchyden (21 September 2012)

I weigh 9st 10lb naked and with all my clothes, boots, hat, body protecter, saddle and stirrups it comes to 12st 5lb!!


----------



## Dubsie (21 September 2012)

4x4 said:



			Girls, girls, whoa there.  What you are all forgetting is that most horses (flat race TBs excepted) were designed to carry sometimes heavy men in battledress -look at the horses that were requisitioned in the 1st WW and used for fighting-so I say don't beat yourselves up - you will  know if you are too heavy to ride, the horse will tell you. (Runs for cover)!
		
Click to expand...

I do think this when my daughter's stock 14h NF decides he would really prefer to go a bit faster when I don't. (I'm just over 13st)


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

I'm with kerilli, horses don't usually tell you that you're too heavy unless you're ridiculous. I've seen too many horses tolerate pain, let alone discomfort, without showing any signs of it.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

After working at a riding school, I can see why their weights are so silly. The poor horses have to have novices smack on their backs all day, so I guess anything above 12 stone is pushing it. 
Unfortunately, for muscular men and women, muscle is known to weigh more than fat, so you could have a size 16, 14 stone toned and muscular woman like beyonce, or have a big fat slob who weighs the same or sometimes weighs less. Not only will the lighter fat slob not be fit enough so will rely solely on the horse to do all the work, but their wobbling tummy will set the horse out of balance! 
The muscular person has not too much fat wobbling around so can hold their uppers body weight with their core muscles, meaning a nicer seat and a less tired/sore horse at the end.
If the majority of jockeys wanted to go to a riding school they would not fall in the weight limits, in the grand national of 2012 there was a few who were under 12 stone, and they aren't fat!
It is a case of the eyes being deceptive! 
Unfortunately I am one of the fat slobs when I ride, but my very fine warmblood mare hasn't collapsed under my weight and will happily go out with me and have some fun


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

Interesting thread and showing just how difficult it is to judge weight from how someone looks. So much will depend on how much of you is fat and how much muscle, not because muscle weighs more (that is a myth), but because someone who has a higher muscle level will look more toned and therefore 'slimmer'. 

I also think the 'I look average' is a tricky argument as it depends on who you compare yourself with! If I go to health food shops I may feel fat in comparison, but if I go to Macdonalds I may feel normal or even skinny!

As a society we are getting fatter and changing shape. Just because many people carry a bit of weight these days, and therefore it seems 'normal', doesn't mean it isn't 'overweight' from a health point of view, and this is evidenced by increasing levels of weight related illness such as diabetes and heart disease and cancer.


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			muscle is known to weigh more than fat
		
Click to expand...

No that is a common fallacy. A stone weighs a stone, irrespective of whether it is fat, muscle, lead or feathers. It just looks different as the density will be different - so a stone of lead will look a lot smaller in volume than a stone of feathers.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

I have to say this thread has inspired me to lose weight! There are a lot of lovely pics from people I would have thought weigh 7 or 8 stone,, so in a way to know you're not as small as that makes me think my goal will be reachable! I'm currently at 14 stone something ( please don't be horrid I'm being dead honest and it's embarrassing to say) and my goal is somewhere around 11-13 for me, weight is important but the state your are in is more so, so I'd rather be a lean, fit, muscular 13 stone than a fat dumpy 11 stone if you understand what I mean.
Any tips for losing weight? I came off my horse the other day and slipped a disc so no running or walking for me at the min, no riding either! However, any exercise suggestion for when I can walk again?


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

Yes, muscle is denser so takes up less room. So, a stone of muscle will be a lot leaner-looking than a stone of fat. Hence the deceptiveness of some photos.
BeesKnees is right, as a society we are getting much fatter. It's shocking if you're old enough to have noticed the gradual creep. When I was at school there was ONE token 'fat kid' in the school. Honestly. Out of hundreds of us, one kid was truly fat, the rest of us were middling or skinny. Now it is probably 50% or more.   
As I said above, being overweight or obese is totally that person's choice, nobody else's business, as long as there isn't a living breathing injure-able animal involved. But if there is, i truly believe that the rider owes it to that animal to work at staying light enough to make its life easier, and longer. 
Oh, and I forgot... when my far-too-heavy-for-my-mare cousin (my bad) was riding her, the first inkling I had that she had a problem, was stepping down off the curb onto the road to cross it, she tripped. She never tripped, she was 100% surefooted and well-shod. That extra 7 stone of weight surprised her and she lost her balance for a second...  very easy to do damage, if overladen...


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			No that is a common fallacy. A stone weighs a stone, irrespective of whether it is fat, muscle, lead or feathers. It just looks different as the density will be different - so a stone of lead will look a lot smaller in volume than a stone of feathers.
		
Click to expand...

That's destroyed my excuse for being fat! Gosh must diet hardcore now!   
Tips for fat burn and cardio? How do you post a pic? And I'll put one up of me at 14 stone.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			As a society we are getting fatter and changing shape. Just because many people carry a bit of weight these days, and therefore it seems 'normal', doesn't mean it isn't 'overweight' from a health point of view, and this is evidenced by increasing levels of weight related illness such as diabetes and heart disease and cancer.
		
Click to expand...

That certainly is true. But then how do you decide what is overweight? Because as previously mentioned I was told to watch my weight when I was 10 stone by a health care professional and I really think that was ridiculous. If they can't offer sensible advice what help is there for the rest of us?!


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			I have to say this thread has inspired me to lose weight! There are a lot of lovely pics from people I would have thought weigh 7 or 8 stone,, so in a way to know you're not as small as that makes me think my goal will be reachable! I'm currently at 14 stone something ( please don't be horrid I'm being dead honest and it's embarrassing to say) and my goal is somewhere around 11-13 for me, weight is important but the state your are in is more so, so I'd rather be a lean, fit, muscular 13 stone than a fat dumpy 11 stone if you understand what I mean.
Any tips for losing weight? I came off my horse the other day and slipped a disc so no running or walking for me at the min, no riding either! However, any exercise suggestion for when I can walk again?
		
Click to expand...

AntxGeorgiax, good for you! Must admit I'm a bit of a dieting nerd...  
Low-carbing works like a charm, you can eat well (and plenty - I still eat like the proverbial), you don't have to starve yourself, it's just a case of making different new habits, substituting veggies for carbs, for example. I used to live on pasta and bread, thought I couldn't survive without them, it took a while to retrain myself. The Dukan diet is a good place to start, just the book and the free online calc, don't bother with the £££s support imho, not necessary.

Oh, and exercise... walking, and HIT (high intensity training, literally as hard as you can possibly go for 20 seconds, three times in a session, twice a week) has profound results. I can explain the rationale behind it (thanks to Jon Gabriel's The Gabriel Method) if you like. Awesome stuff. Reprogramme your basal level, kind of thing.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

Where can I find duken diet?
Little info about me...
I don't eat big portions of eat unhealthily, I have about 3 packets of crisps a week (life's only food pleasure) don't eat lots of carbs, mostly meat fish and veg.
1-2 meals a day and a lot of exercise daily. Apart from now i can't walk. And all carbs I eat ( not pasta) are whole grain, like brown bread, if I eat rice it's brown rice. Always fresh cooked food, we rarely eat microwave meals  
The doctor doesn't understand why I put on weight, and no one seems to understand. I only 15 so weight watchers, diet drinks etc are something I don't want to think about and my mum wouldn't let me anyway. 
If I put a pic on Facebook and put the link up will you all be able to see?


----------



## Coblover63 (21 September 2012)

Mitchyden said:



			I weigh 9st 10lb naked and with all my clothes, boots, hat, body protecter, saddle and stirrups it comes to 12st 5lb!!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, that's really interesting... that's nearly THREE stone extra!!


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			That's destroyed my excuse for being fat! Gosh must diet hardcore now!   
Tips for fat burn and cardio? How do you post a pic? And I'll put one up of me at 14 stone.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry about ruining the excuse 

If you want to lose weight, it really isn't rocket science. The mechanism is calories in vs calories expended. The ways diets differ is partly in ways to manipulate those calories, and to fit in with constantly changing theories about which types of food groups may increase blood sugar, which leads to insulin release, which encourage the body to lay down fat.

The easiest things you can do diet-wise are reduce portion size, increase the amount of veg you eat (not so much fruit as this is basically sugar), cut down on refined carbs (crisps,white bread, cakes, biccies, white rice etc), choose lower-fat protein (chicken and fish rather than sausages) and stop snacking! 

Exercise-wise - build more muscle! Muscle is 'energy hungry' and continues the burn calories for hours after you have stopped exercising. Cardio is important for CV health and fitness, but hours on a treadmill are not necessary for fat-burning. Make sure you get advice as resistance training can cause injury if not done with good technique.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

O. And very briefly I wanted to add that it is perfectly possible to be heavier and fit and be as healthy as a skinny unfit person. Or so the most recent study into this sort of thing says anyway.

So perhaps it would be healthier to worry about fitness rather than get hung up on weight?


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			Where can I find duken diet?
Little info about me...
I don't eat big portions of eat unhealthily, I have about 3 packets of crisps a week (life's only food pleasure) don't eat lots of carbs, mostly meat fish and veg.
1-2 meals a day and a lot of exercise daily. Apart from now i can't walk. And all carbs I eat ( not pasta) are whole grain, like brown bread, if I eat rice it's brown rice. Always fresh cooked food, we rarely eat microwave meals  
The doctor doesn't understand why I put on weight, and no one seems to understand. I only 15 so weight watchers, diet drinks etc are something I don't want to think about and my mum wouldn't let me anyway. 
If I put a pic on Facebook and put the link up will you all be able to see?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.dukandiet.co.uk/en/336-d...-method.html?gclid=CJHCir-8xrICFUPHtAodIFwA5w
free calculator thingy on rhs.
BUT if you are only 15... hmm, I would be very very careful then. Tbh I think you need to eat more regularly, at least 3 meals a day, ideally 4 or 5 small meals to regulate your blood sugar levels. 
Brown rice is better but it's still carbs... BUT you are still growing up, bones still growing etc, so I would, tbh, be very cautious. Make sure you are getting enough vitamins and minerals, take a supplement, eat lots of green veggies.

Not aimed at you, but apparently we are the first generation ever to be in a situation where it is possible to be obese and yet lacking in basic essential vitamins and minerals - essentially, obese but malnourished. That is a HUGE problem, bodies demanding more food because they need nutrients, not calories per se...


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			O. And very briefly I wanted to add that it is perfectly possible to be heavier and fit and be as healthy as a skinny unfit person. Or so the most recent study into this sort of thing says anyway.

So perhaps it would be healthier to worry about fitness rather than get hung up on weight?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, but we are talking about horses carrying weight here. I'm sure a horse would rather carry an 8 stone not-very-fit person than an 18 stone super-fit person. As said before, you can't ride lighter than you physical weight, although of course if unbalanced, inexperienced, thumping up and down you can do more damage with your weight.
Weight matters when you are sitting on a living suspension bridge.


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			W
I don't eat big portions of eat unhealthily, I have about 3 packets of crisps a week (life's only food pleasure) don't eat lots of carbs, mostly meat fish and veg.
1-2 meals a day and a lot of exercise daily. Apart from now i can't walk. And all carbs I eat ( not pasta) are whole grain, like brown bread, if I eat rice it's brown rice. Always fresh cooked food, we rarely eat microwave meals  
The doctor doesn't understand why I put on weight, and no one seems to understand. I only 15 so weight watchers, diet drinks etc are something I don't want to think about and my mum wouldn't let me anyway. 
If I put a pic on Facebook and put the link up will you all be able to see?
		
Click to expand...

At your age you need to ensure you eat regularly. Missing meals is one reason why people put on weight, as the body grabs all the calories you put in and stores it. You need 3 meals a day, especially as the brain uses glucose as fuel, so its important to keep your blood sugar levels steady. There is now evidence for intermittent fasting, but again at your age you should just focus on healthy balanced eating and exercise.

I'd suggest low glycaemic index rather than low carb. There is now concern that the low carb diets, whilst very effective for weight loss, may increase heart disease, though this may be due to people thinking they can eat *any* protein, including high fat stuff. I've certainly fallen into that camp, and now focus on healthier proteins.

Try not to get too obsessed, just focus on healthy choices and your goal. Slow steady loss is much the best way.


----------



## Mickyjoe (21 September 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I'm with kerilli, horses don't usually tell you that you're too heavy unless you're ridiculous. I've seen too many horses tolerate pain, let alone discomfort, without showing any signs of it.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. I hate hearing very heavy people saying that their fine boned tb carries them without a problem.. Usually the people saying that are not very experienced riders and wouldn't know if the horse was struggling unless it opened its mouth and TOLD THEM.


----------



## ecrozier (21 September 2012)

Kerilli I'm interested in this HIT thing, I've been trying to run 3 days a week over summer (know running isn't the best exercise for riders but I take the dog with me so it's a case of two birds/one stone), but can see that being tricky once hours of daylight are reduced...
Plan on trying to run once during week and once at weekend and contemplating getting the bike out of the shed but all need to be 30 mins plus of daylight so anything that can be done in less time with good effect would be handy! 
How does the HIT work?


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			Hmm, but we are talking about horses carrying weight here. I'm sure a horse would rather carry an 8 stone not-very-fit person than an 18 stone super-fit person. As said before, you can't ride lighter than you physical weight, although of course if unbalanced, inexperienced, thumping up and down you can do more damage with your weight.
Weight matters when you are sitting on a living suspension bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. But given that we've managed to convince a 15 year old that she has to lose weight for her horses sake I thought it might be nice to try and give some normal advice rather than compounding the problem further.


----------



## Mickyjoe (21 September 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Kerilli I'm interested in this HIT thing, I've been trying to run 3 days a week over summer (know running isn't the best exercise for riders but I take the dog with me so it's a case of two birds/one stone), but can see that being tricky once hours of daylight are reduced...
Plan on trying to run once during week and once at weekend and contemplating getting the bike out of the shed but all need to be 30 mins plus of daylight so anything that can be done in less time with good effect would be handy! 
How does the HIT work?
		
Click to expand...

Why isn't running good exercise for riders? I have already run one half marathon this year (and numerous 10ks) and am training for my second one. I also own and compete three horses.  I find they go nicely hand in hand. 
I do all my training during the week during my lunchtime hour from work. Get a good, hilly 4 mile in, showered and back at my desk three times a week.  It's a great way to still get the exercise even when the evenings get longer.


----------



## marmalade76 (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			BeesKnees is right, as a society we are getting much fatter. It's shocking if you're old enough to have noticed the gradual creep. When I was at school there was ONE token 'fat kid' in the school. Honestly. Out of hundreds of us, one kid was truly fat, the rest of us were middling or skinny. Now it is probably 50% or more.   

Click to expand...

Totally agree, there were very few fat kids when I was at school, only one or two per class.


----------



## dafthoss (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			That certainly is true. But then how do you decide what is overweight? Because as previously mentioned I was told to watch my weight when I was 10 stone by a health care professional and I really think that was ridiculous. If they can't offer sensible advice what help is there for the rest of us?!
		
Click to expand...

I was told I was obese when I was at school by my pe teacher  and I wasnt one of those people happy enough in my own skin to laugh it off, my parents were fuming. 

Wouldnt your boobs account for quite a bit of your weight? I dont have much in the boob department but they are generally heavy arnt they?


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

I completely understand where you are coming from, and yes I know my horse cannot talk, but I have had her old 9 stone rider on her, and me on her and had a vet look, and an instructor and have both said I need to lose a little weight yes but I'm not doing any damage riding her. They have basically said that of course, the thinner and fitter the better yes, but I am not causing her any harm or pain riding, and the more I ride the fitter we both get, the more muscle she builds and the more weight I lose. Win win situation. 
When I say work, it is mainly walking and trotting on hacks,  and some basic canter work in the school. It is not hard work, more like light work. She is not emaciated and has a good enough covering of muscle and a little fat all over her so I'm not hitting her bones. I tend to ride bareback for comfort and I don't have a bad seat. However I have just come off and slipped a disc so I won't be riding for a while anyway, so no damage can be done whatsoever!


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Kerilli I'm interested in this HIT thing, I've been trying to run 3 days a week over summer (know running isn't the best exercise for riders but I take the dog with me so it's a case of two birds/one stone), but can see that being tricky once hours of daylight are reduced...
Plan on trying to run once during week and once at weekend and contemplating getting the bike out of the shed but all need to be 30 mins plus of daylight so anything that can be done in less time with good effect would be handy! 
How does the HIT work?
		
Click to expand...

There was a programme on T.V. about fitness a few months ago, Professor someoneorother investigated H.I.T. 30 sec sessions, he did it on an exercise bike (but anything would do - skipping, cross trainer, running, whatever), it has to be 100% effort for 30 secs (he had someone yelling at him to keep him going for the last 10 secs!). 3 sessions per exercise session, twice a week. 
Far easier on joints etc etc... it's sort of very extreme cardio!
Rationale - well, they didn't get into that, but they said the tests they were doing (Loughborough Uni) showed that it had the same effects as long sessions in the gym etc...
Rationale according to Gabriel (see: 'The Gabriel Method'), settle in...   
He says that our most basic animal hindbrain, in each of us, has made a decision, 'do I stay skinny to be able to run away and predators, or do I get fat to survive famine'? This is our basal metabolic level. Unique to every one of us. 
If it has decided to get fat to survive a famine, you can shock it out of it by doing 100% effort...
He tells the tale of his pet cat, big fat sedentary thing for years. Then 1 day next door's dog very nearly got it, it only just escaped. It lost weight dramatically and stayed skinny and lithe...
fwiw my ancient JRT Mole did exactly the same thing this summer. She's been fat (in spite of diet and exercise, proper old-age-spread) for years. Then Daisyhorse chased her across the paddock and jumped on her (arggghhhhh), luckily although v bruised and sore she survived... and the weight has dropped off her, she now looks great again, has a proper 'waist' and looks 10 yrs younger!
In those cases it only took 1 extreme 'I can't get away' brush with near-death to switch the basal level thing. 
I really do believe in this, in fact I was sprinting down the road (as much as I can) last night with the lurcher trying to reset mine!


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Agreed. But given that we've managed to convince a 15 year old that she has to lose weight for her horses sake I thought it might be nice to try and give some normal advice rather than compounding the problem further.
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes, and a couple of us have said that as she's 15 she should be very careful about weight loss.


----------



## Mickyjoe (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			I really do believe in this, in fact I was sprinting down the road (as much as I can) last night with the lurcher trying to reset mine!  

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha!! That's hilarious, because I have been doing exactly the same thing over the last few weeks (got a few funny looks) - basically building high intensity sprints into my runs to increase my speed and capacity and OMG do you feel it working!! You're knackered after it, but it's amazing how much stronger and fitter you feel in your very next run.


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			That certainly is true. But then how do you decide what is overweight? Because as previously mentioned I was told to watch my weight when I was 10 stone by a health care professional and I really think that was ridiculous. If they can't offer sensible advice what help is there for the rest of us?!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry JT I missed your response  

It isn't about simple weight. Obviously it relates to your height, and the BMI that gives you. Whilst not perfect, BMI is a useful *guideline* for most people. 

I'm sorry I can't remember what height you said you were so I don't know if your BMI at 10 stone was high or not. If it was borderline then the HC prof may have just been highlighting the fact. Perhaps they were insensitive in the way they did it? Did they tell you to lose weight or just be aware of not putting it on?

The reality is that weight is now implicated in so many diseases that I think HC profs have to address. In your case perhaps it was unnecessary.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

Antxgeorgiax- I think for now you should just split your meals. As said, 1 or 2 a day slows your metabolism. I bet if you split the same food into 4 meals you'd see a difference. And at your age, I don't think its healthy to get hung up on diets, mentally or physically. If you want to lose weight quicker than just by splitting your meals, look at upping the exercise rather than reducing the food for now.15 isn't a good age to get interested in diets imo.


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

dafthoss said:



			I was told I was obese when I was at school by my pe teacher  and I wasnt one of those people happy enough in my own skin to laugh it off, my parents were fuming. 

Wouldnt your boobs account for quite a bit of your weight? I dont have much in the boob department but they are generally heavy arnt they? 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your experience at school. There needs to be thought about how best to address weight in youngsters. I think at the moment people either run a mile as its so sensitive, or blurt out in a rude and often devastating manner.

Yes, breasts can be heavy, but as they have a high fat level, they will usually increase or decrease according to overall body fat levels. Many women moan about the fact that they lose weight off their face and boobs, rather than off their hips!!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

dafthoss said:



			I was told I was obese when I was at school by my pe teacher  and I wasnt one of those people happy enough in my own skin to laugh it off, my parents were fuming.
		
Click to expand...

O my days! If you're obese there really isn't any hope for the rest of us at all!


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

littlelegs said:



			And at your age, I don't think its healthy to get hung up on diets, mentally or physically. If you want to lose weight quicker than just by splitting your meals, look at upping the exercise rather than reducing the food for now.15 isn't a good age to get interested in diets imo.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 100%. Healthy eating and exercise is the way to go (once your back gets better!)


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

Interesting about the body deciding whether to run from predators or survive famine, never heard of it that way. My body clearly thinks it lives in an area populated by cheetahs! 
  Agree we're getting fatter. As the mum of a 7yr old, I'm continually shocked over not just the size, but the attitude to food & exercise some young children have.


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

^^^ yep, ditto that, I have never yet seen a woman with a natural Barbie figure! 
While it is dangerous for children and teens to 'diet' per se, I do think it's a thin line, because the old 'puppy fat' saying isn't necessarily true either. Those who were overweight throughout (maybe due purely to bad diet, taught by parents) can just become very overweight adults. Hard to change the habits of years and years...


----------



## 3BayGeldings (21 September 2012)

Indeed. Fat parents = fat kids.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 September 2012)

Well heres 14st +tack and winter woolies on a 14.3hh Welshy X







Im now sitting at 10stone + tack and he doesnt really feel all that different still bouncing and ready o take off  Although i feel different as there is actually room in my saddle


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

I certainly don't look like barbie but anyone who doubts that I have bigger than average boobs  whatever I weigh is more than welcome to see for themselves if they want. I can post photos


----------



## Jericho (21 September 2012)

This is me at just over 12 stone and 5ft 7" in a very unflattering picture (I am rather pear shaped and my thighs are erhmmm are rather prominent in this photo). 
I think I look quite big in that picture but i think its more to do with camera angle.  Would defintely feel better being a stone lighter - I certainly dont want to look any bigger on her. My mare is 15.1hh.


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I certainly don't look like barbie but anyone who doubts that I have bigger than average boobs  whatever I weigh is more than welcome to see for themselves if they want. I can post photos 

Click to expand...

Of course it is possible, I do too. At 5 foot and a BMI of around 21, I have 32E boobs (well hubby is pleased even if I get sick of them ), but they have fluctuated with weight loss/gain. Most of us women have bras in a variety of sizes in the drawer as we have changed shape.

As with any 'average', it is a continuum - there will always be people at either end who appear to buck a trend, but that doesn't mean that the 'general rules' aren't correct for *most* people.


----------



## Mlini (21 September 2012)

In this picture I weigh around 9st12. Plus all clothes and tack, it'll be nearly 12st. I think a 12st weight limit is outrageous, I am 5ft6 and a size 8! I must say the riding schools around here have a higher weight limit.


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I certainly don't look like barbie but anyone who doubts that I have bigger than average boobs  whatever I weigh is more than welcome to see for themselves if they want. I can post photos 

Click to expand...

I bet the photos would be very popular! 
As BeesKnees says, it's about the continuum. At 5'3" with a curvy figure (i.e. boobs instead of a boyish torso like mine!), I'd imagine you would struggle hugely to get to 'skinny'... and probably look terrible if you did!


----------



## Mince Pie (21 September 2012)

OK here is me at 10.5 stone + tack on a 13.1 welshie. Never had back problems in all the time I had her. (I'm wearing a BP under my hoodie!)






And 9.6 stone plus tack on a 14.1 cob:


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (21 September 2012)

3BayGeldings said:



			Indeed. Fat parents = fat kids.
		
Click to expand...

Not so! 

My mom and dad were skinny and so was my sis, I was the big, fat daughter who came into puberty before any of the other kids in the class and who's first bra at the age of 11, was a 36C (and SHAME on the horrible men who used to lear!). My mum fed us the same things and we always played outside. Even now, my sis is bones and I'm not. Some people just aren't skinny same as some horses are good and poor doers.


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			Not so! 

My mom and dad were skinny and so was my sis, I was the big, fat daughter who came into puberty before any of the other kids in the class and who's first bra at the age of 11, was a 36C (and SHAME on the horrible men who used to lear!). My mum fed us the same things and we always played outside. Even now, my sis is bones and I'm not. Some people just aren't skinny same as some horses are good and poor doers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this can be true. My cousin's mum was like a little stick insect (still is), her dad was tall and thin, she took after his mum and was always chubby as a kid and just got much chubbier as an adult. I've also known a brother and sister who each took after 1 parent (boy took after mum and was tall and skinny, girl took after dad and was much bigger). It is in your genes too, definitely. Which is why I am fighting mine!


----------



## scarymare (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			Yes, this can be true. My cousin's mum was like a little stick insect (still is), her dad was tall and thin, she took after his mum and was always chubby as a kid and just got much chubbier as an adult. I've also known a brother and sister who each took after 1 parent (boy took after mum and was tall and skinny, girl took after dad and was much bigger). It is in your genes too, definitely. Which is why I am fighting mine!  

Click to expand...

Agree totally but you can fight it.  I was always the class fatty and really bullied for it and my sis was so skinny my (obese) parents got called in thinking I was stealing her food!  Both sets of grandparents clinically obese too.  Wind on 40 years and everybody is obese or was before departed - except me.  TBH I don't even have to fight that hard, I'm 11 stone like all the piccies and 5'6'' but cos I'm muscley am a size 12


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (21 September 2012)

LOL, I'm fighting mine too but my body don't make it easy as I have other medical problems that make it a bit tricky.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

Agree to a certain extent its the way your made, but lifestyle has a huge effect too. My daughter has a friend who is very overweight, at 8 I would only put her on a stocky 12hh pony or fit shetland, despite being short. Her genes may dictate she won't ever be a beanpole, but her parents habits are why she's an unhealthy weight. Their lives revolve around food & they are lazy. Don't get me wrong, my child can't half eat. But this kid is obsessed, just like mum & dad. And thinks a 10min walk is torture. And instead of realising this, the parents moan that their average height kid can't get clothes the right width in the right length.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			I bet the photos would be very popular! 
As BeesKnees says, it's about the continuum. At 5'3" with a curvy figure (i.e. boobs instead of a boyish torso like mine!), I'd imagine you would struggle hugely to get to 'skinny'... and probably look terrible if you did!
		
Click to expand...

Doubtful. They're well balanced by my lardey rider's arse!  

I'd love to be more straight up and down. It seems like a much more practical shape to be frankly!


----------



## Wagtail (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			Yes, muscle is denser so takes up less room. So, a stone of muscle will be a lot leaner-looking than a stone of fat. Hence the deceptiveness of some photos.
BeesKnees is right, as a society we are getting much fatter. It's shocking if you're old enough to have noticed the gradual creep. When I was at school there was ONE token 'fat kid' in the school. Honestly. Out of hundreds of us, one kid was truly fat, the rest of us were middling or skinny. Now it is probably 50% or more.   
As I said above, being overweight or obese is totally that person's choice, nobody else's business, as long as there isn't a living breathing injure-able animal involved. But if there is, i truly believe that the rider owes it to that animal to work at staying light enough to make its life easier, and longer. 
Oh, and I forgot... when my far-too-heavy-for-my-mare cousin (my bad) was riding her, the first inkling I had that she had a problem, was stepping down off the curb onto the road to cross it, she tripped. She never tripped, she was 100% surefooted and well-shod. That extra 7 stone of weight surprised her and she lost her balance for a second...  very easy to do damage, if overladen...
		
Click to expand...

I agree about horses not letting you know they are struggling. Not my mare though. My beginner husband was riding her on a hack. She is only 15.3 and medium build but a good strong solid mare. We went out on a hack and had lots of canters. Husband is 15 stone so probably more like 17 with boots, saddle etc. Just as we neared home and decided to have another canter, she dropped her shoulder and humped him off. Poor thing broke his collar bone. She hadn't shown any sign before that of him being too heavy, but decided enough was enough! After that we got him a big solid 17.2 HW and he was fine on that.


----------



## kerilli (21 September 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Agree to a certain extent its the way your made, but lifestyle has a huge effect too. My daughter has a friend who is very overweight, at 8 I would only put her on a stocky 12hh pony or fit shetland, despite being short. Her genes may dictate she won't ever be a beanpole, but her parents habits are why she's an unhealthy weight. Their lives revolve around food & they are lazy. Don't get me wrong, my child can't half eat. But this kid is obsessed, just like mum & dad. And thinks a 10min walk is torture. And instead of realising this, the parents moan that their average height kid can't get clothes the right width in the right length.
		
Click to expand...

Poor kid. And bad habits with food are the worst culprit. As said above, sugar (in all its forms) makes us fat. And doing naff all, which is easy nowadays (unless you have horses!)
I totally agree that it is fight-able. My dad was a huge guy, very tall and never light (not obese but not exactly skinny) and my mum's not tiny. I fight it, tooth and nail. The heaviest I've ever been was 11 stone 4 (I was riding an 18hh+ mediumweight wb at the time, in my defence) but I feel and imho look so much better a stone or so lighter. It's 100% worth the effort. I'd much prefer to exist on chocolate, sweets, cookies and cake, but if I did I'd just get bigger and bigger. My choice, 100 choices in fact, ever day... but it's worth it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 September 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I agree about horses not letting you know they are struggling. Not my mare though. My beginner husband was riding her on a hack. She is only 15.3 and medium build but a good strong solid mare. We went out on a hack and had lots of canters. Husband is 15 stone so probably more like 17 with boots, saddle etc. Just as we neared home and decided to have another canter, she dropped her shoulder and humped him off. Poor thing broke his collar bone. She hadn't shown any sign before that of him being too heavy, but decided enough was enough! After that we got him a big solid 17.2 HW and he was fine on that.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest how do you know it was his weight that caused her to buck? Did she have a good moan about it later  ?


----------



## Wagtail (21 September 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Out of interest how do you know it was his weight that caused her to buck? Did she have a good moan about it later  ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she told me.  But to be fair, I don't know for sure, only that she was the type who would only buck in the first canter, if she was going to, and it was an excited buck. But with my kids she never bucked. They learnt to ride on her from the age of five. She really looked after them. I think she knew my husband was a beginner and looked after him to start with, but after 1.5 hours of quite fast hacking (typical man wanted to do lots of canters before he was really balanced), I think she just decided she would dump him.


----------



## Fools Motto (21 September 2012)

I'm bigger (fatter!) than my older brother, always have been, no doubt always will. Mum fed us the same, we were always on the go doing things, he just has the 'stick insect gene' from mum herself, as I had the slightly rounder 'bumble bee gene' from dad!! 
Here we are as kids on the same (14hh) pony.
Brother;










Me;













Anyway, back to the thread title, I'm 10st 8 and with tack and stuff would be the 12st range. I'm 5'4'' and am riding my 15h mare. I feel (and have always felt) that my thighs are my downfall. Beige jodhpurs never do anything for my thighs!!


----------



## Littlelegs (21 September 2012)

Exactly kerilli, poor kid. They were playing dressing up once, & it was obvious my admittedly gangly daughters clothes wouldn't touch her. Being diplomatic, I suggested both wore mine. At age 8 she couldn't zip up an adult size 8, & complained the lycra one dug in, all whilst innocently asking for more lunch, as mummy makes sandwiches with 4 rounds of bread. And I'm really not sure what to say when a child asks for a mars & crisps 10mins after lunch when I know the honest reply is 'but mummy let's me'. Incredibly sad, & not wildly unusual either.


----------



## Princess Jess (21 September 2012)

I'm 6ft and about 8 1/2 stone and most people would assume I'm slightly under weight because I'm very lightly built with long gangly legs and arms! 

Back to the point about riding schools...I think many have quite a tight limit on weight because 12st of a novice/beginner bouncing a round because they don't have the correct muscles or balance is COMPLETELY different to 12st of an experienced rider who is very balanced in the saddle. Of course being overweight at all puts a strain on the horse but I would argue the impact is far greater if the person is a novice so unable to balance themselves and help the horse out, which by the very nature of riding schools is the type of rider they attract, hence the strict weight limits.


----------



## nixxyz (21 September 2012)

This is me at 13.8st, 5ft7 and probably a lot more when fully togged up. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Please excuse the awful seat, i was in the middle of rearranging things 

and me 6 months ago, at 15.3st  post baby weight. 






ive since lost a stone and am currently still trying to loose more....


----------



## ecrozier (21 September 2012)

Interesting re the HIT, thanks Kerilli. I will google that - as could perhaps cut to a 5 min warm up jog, 30 sec max effort, 4 mins walk, and repeat to get the 3 full effort stints in, and whole thing would be 20 mins round the park! Which can do in half light, as no tree roots to trip over - currently sporting a bruised knee, elbow, rib and attractive graze from tripping over a tree root running at dusk earlier this week, properly stacked it, not clever!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (21 September 2012)

Jesstickle You look perfect in those pictures.  3.5 on the condition score


----------



## Kaylum (21 September 2012)

It's what your eating if your taking exercise you really have to look at what your eating.  Brown bread for example is processed rubbish. processed food is a massive cause of weight gain.  My friend had porridge for breakfast and released when she had added milk and nuts she was eating 1000 calories just for her healthy breakfast. 

Natural foods are what should be eaten.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (21 September 2012)

Kaylum said:



			It's what your eating if your taking exercise you really have to look at what your eating.  Brown bread for example is processed rubbish. processed food is a massive cause of weight gain.  My friend had porridge for breakfast and released when she had added milk and nuts she was eating 1000 calories just for her healthy breakfast. 

Natural foods are what should be eaten.
		
Click to expand...

Brown bread is processed rubbish?! I thought that was white bread.

porridge, milk and nuts are natural foods...


----------



## cowboylover (21 September 2012)

Wow a 12st limit! Depends on the horses. 

I am loosing weight so I can ride more choice of horses as only ride a very heavy weight horse at the moment and looks like I need to reduce my target weight!


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2012)

My friend is a size 10 bottom and a size 16 (28J) top. No fat on her at all and "they" are definitely natural. . Don't think she would think of herself as a Barbie figure more bane of her life.


----------



## Kaylum (21 September 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			Brown bread is processed rubbish?! I thought that was white bread.

porridge, milk and nuts are natural foods...
		
Click to expand...

Nope brown bread is very processed it is slightly better than white bread, I have been looking at various ways of eating more natural over the past few months. Porridge again processed but very high calorie when adding extras like nuts. Eggs are very good and should be included in the daily diet. To try and make things as natural as possible that's really the name of the game. Eat protein with every meal.


----------



## blood_magik (21 September 2012)

I'm 5'6 and 12.5st in these pictures. I think I look a lot heavier in the second picture. 












I don't ride horses other than my own due to a fear of being too heavy (stemming from when I ballooned to 15st). I reckon that another stone will take me to a 'good' weight although I'll probably always be overweight for my height.


----------



## SpottyTB (21 September 2012)

I'm 5'10 and i weigh 11 stone 7 .. and with my tack and show stuff on i recon we're around the 12 stone mark... my girl is Knabstrupper X TB and 15.1 and a teeny bit.. 

This is what we look like... 












She doesn't struggle to carry me at all, but what i look like on her i'll leave to you to decide. I am slightly to tall for her - i feel anyway.


----------



## 1Lucie (21 September 2012)

12st really? Blimey! 

I am just over 12stone and 5ft 9! My horse is a 16.2 irish draught x! 

SOme lovely pics on here!


----------



## Katyharriet (21 September 2012)

I'm starting to think my scales don't work! I'm 5'9 ish and about 9 1/2 stone ... and look bigger than some of you saying your 10 stone + ... I think a new set of scales may be needed


----------



## SpottyTB (21 September 2012)

Katyharriet said:



			I'm starting to think my scales don't work! I'm 5'9 ish and about 9 1/2 stone ... and look bigger than some of you saying your 10 stone + ... I think a new set of scales may be needed 

Click to expand...

argh not another one! How do you all do it  i try so hard to get lighter.. i just cant bloomin' do it!!!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			My friend is a size 10 bottom and a size 16 (28J) top. No fat on her at all and "they" are definitely natural. . Don't think she would think of herself as a Barbie figure more bane of her life.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh. That beats me  Poor her. I know mine are the bane of my life! Makes it blimming impossible to buy clothes. Grr! And I always look fat because nothing fits properly and just hangs off my boobs so I look preggers!


----------



## catwithclaws (21 September 2012)

I know how she feels! I'm a size 10 on the bottom and a 16 on top, cos of 34HH boobs and like your friend, they are the bane of my life!

When I had my daughter I didn't breast feed, but they were literally like concrete footballs - not nice!!


----------



## BeesKnees (21 September 2012)

Have you tried the Bravissimo clothes line called Pepperberry? Made for girls with boobs but still fit around the shoulders, waist etc. You can choose between curvy/really curvy/super curvy! They have some ncie stuff too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Gosh. That beats me  Poor her. I know mine are the bane of my life! Makes it blimming impossible to buy clothes. Grr! And I always look fat because nothing fits properly and just hangs off my boobs so I look preggers! 

Click to expand...

You really don't look fat. 

I reckon this thread could be showing us we have a warped view of our own shape when seeing everyone of similar weight or heavier looks thinner than how we perceive we look. Not sure that makes sense but I know what I mean lol


----------



## Jesstickle (21 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			You really don't look fat. 

I reckon this thread could be showing us we have a warped view of our own shape when seeing everyone of similar weight or heavier looks thinner than how we perceive we look. Not sure that makes sense but I know what I mean lol
		
Click to expand...

No, those ones don't. I chose them on purpose as they show that I wasn't! 

I have loads of me in hoodies etc where I look pretty preggers though. I don't really care though. I quite like my body. It does everything I ask it to do so it's alright by me! 

O, and love Pepperberry stuff whoever said. My dress I wore on Saturday to the ball was from there. It's great


----------



## Jingleballs (21 September 2012)

kerilli said:



			Yes, this can be true. My cousin's mum was like a little stick insect (still is), her dad was tall and thin, she took after his mum and was always chubby as a kid and just got much chubbier as an adult. I've also known a brother and sister who each took after 1 parent (boy took after mum and was tall and skinny, girl took after dad and was much bigger). It is in your genes too, definitely. Which is why I am fighting mine!  

Click to expand...

Totally agree that genetics have a impact.

My mum and all her sisters are bottom heavy - in fact all but one of my female cousins are the same.

I'm the most active out of the lot of them and managed to fight it off for a while but as I get older I'm having to work harder to maintain.

I'm another who is regularly told that I don't look my weight and am surprised when people refer to me as skinny (I'm a size 8 up top and size 10 at the bottom).

I'm now cutting down on more unhealthy foods and hitting the gym 2 to 4 times a week - all that's happened though is that I've toned up and actually put on half a stone and am now the heaviest I've every been but also by far the fittest I've ever been!


----------



## Hellofrenchkitty (27 September 2012)

benson21 said:



			So, whats your thoughts on this picture?  Too big?? Ok??
		
Click to expand...

Tumble weed moment!?


----------

